
Gender is not a spectrum (2016) - Tomte
https://aeon.co/essays/the-idea-that-gender-is-a-spectrum-is-a-new-gender-prison
======
pmp301
Really awesome read. I agree that a boxless world is what we should be aiming
for. But right now, isn't that unrealistic? Isn't it the ability to define
cisgender a way for trans and other non-binary conforming folks to also
organize and protest, which is very necessary right now in our social climate.
Similarly, when people argue that there is no race, but the human race? The
reality is that oppression does exist because one group has more privileges
and can often determine the rights of the other group. So while we should
strive for boxlessness, maybe the ability to define these labels right now is
necessary for anti-oppression movements.

